# 16 Week Old Female - Where do I start?! *kinda long*



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have any introductory books on training? I would suggest getting some books as they will have an in-depth explanation of each command. I actually found "Dog Training for Dummies" quite helpful in getting started. lol You can order it online to your house if you are not near a bookstore or library. 

Puppies and dogs are usually quite food oriented so you will need treats to teach her commands. And lots of patience. 

I would also google Nothing in Life is Free on how to train your dog that they have to give you something in return for what they want. 

http://www.calgaryhumane.ca/document.doc?id=41 
Nothing in life is free - NILF - dog training - Article on Pets.ca | Pets.ca


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If you really can't get to class, see if you can get a trainer to come to you. When we adopted Ben (a three year old rescue with no previous training), I felt he was too out of control to put into a class situation, but I really needed help. Our vet recommended a trainer who came to the house for two long sessions (about 3-4 hours each). In that time we learned everything that was covered in basic obedience, plus we had one on one time to talk about specific behavioral issues. Ask your vet for recommendations. 

If you can't find anybody, there are books and online videos that will show the basics of sit, down, stay. This forum has a lot of threads that cover training - i.e. you'll find dozens just on jumping. However, I really recommend getting a trainer if you can.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would also recommend Ian Dunbar's books. Go to his website and you'll also have access to training videos. Here's the link:

Ian Dunbar


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

jv.xoxo said:


> Hello, so we took Calliope home when she was 8 weeks old. I've never owned a dog before and didn't realize how much I didn't know when it comes to raising a happy, healthy puppy.
> 
> About the only things I think I've done properly is the potty-training and lots and of playtime to get energy out. In every other way though she's practically uncontrollable and I know that's because I'm not giving her the proper instruction/leadership that she needs. The problem is I JUST DON'T KNOW HOW!
> 
> ...


 -When she jumps up- gently push her down, and turn your back, completely ignore her. Be as consistent as you can with this.
-When she jumps up on the table give her a firm no in a stern voice, but don't yell, and say lay down. Keep doing this every time she jumps up.
-The sit, lay down, stay, get some healthy small treats and work with her every day. Tell her to sit in a somewhat chipper voice, when she does, give her the treat right away. Do the same thing with stay, lay down, ect. And what I usually do is make my dog sit, and wait while I put his food dish down at meals. Now he is very patient, and mannerly while i'm preparing his food. No jumping, or hyperness at all. The only way he will jump up for a hug is if i ask him to come up with a hand motion, otherwise he won't. He won't jump up on furniture, or people when they come over.
- As for the biting, that's gonna happen, but there are ways to revert her attention. When she bites tell her no, and hand her one of her toys. If she's nipping you excessively, get up and turn your back to her. Always praise her for good behaviour. It's amazing what they'll do for a treat. Lol. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

jv.xoxo said:


> Hello, so we took Calliope home when she was 8 weeks old. I've never owned a dog before and didn't realize how much I didn't know when it comes to raising a happy, healthy puppy.
> 
> About the only things I think I've done properly is the potty-training and lots and of playtime to get energy out. In every other way though she's practically uncontrollable and I know that's because I'm not giving her the proper instruction/leadership that she needs. The problem is I JUST DON'T KNOW HOW!
> 
> ...


Where are you located? Maybe the board can recommend a trainer near you. It would be so helpful if you could find a training class to take her to. It would be really hard to tell you here the steps for training the basics, there are so many methods you can use. Do a lot of reading and/or videos if you really can't go to a class. Keep in mind 16 weeks is very young and it will take time and patience to teach her what you want her to do.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Are there no classes available in your area so that's why you can't take your pup? There are often weekend classes so folks who work during the week can avail themselves of training. You might call the Pikes Peak Humane Society and ask what's offered through them or where else they know of.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The book Puppy's First Steps by Dr. Nicholas Dodman and the Susan Garrett bookes "Ruff Love" and "Crate Games" are so helpful. 

Clicker training is really great for golden pups, and there are tons of great books/ articles out there about it. 

Give your pup her own mat/ bed/ towel, and tether her where you want her to be with a nice kong or bone when you are eating. For jumping let her drag a six food leash or cord that you can calmly step on if you need to get her attention. That way you won't grab or reach for her with your hands in a way that makes her mistrust having her collar held. Try giving her an alternative behavior like "sit". Things become habit quickly with dogs, for good and bad. You can install sit as a default behavior instead of jump!


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

When she jumps up on you quickly lift your knee up into her chest just enough to knock her away but, not hurt her. Don't say a word. It is important that everybody does this so she gets the same treatment. My dog learned to stop the jumping up on people in a matter of hours.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And to make it more hard...you get a wide range of advice!

- Remember, dogs don't speak English. You can use whatever words or hand signals you want. the HARD part is that you have to teach her that the signals are associated with her behavior. Dogs do not inherently understand certain words or hand signals.
- She's too old for a puppy class now, but you would probably find a basic training class helpful if there is any way for you to go.
- This is my favorite book on basic training. It was written by a board certified veterinary behaviorist and a behavior vet tech. This means.... the book talks about basic training but also HEAVILY focuses on preventing behavior problems. This is almost MORE important than basic training! : Vet Behavior Store
- I would NOT use punishment (pushing, kneeing, NO! OFF!!!) because it will not teach your puppy what -to- do and it could increase stress and anxiety. And what do puppies (and many adult dogs!) do when stressed and anxious? They get bitey-mouthy.
- Note specific things that get your puppy worked up, so that we can address those. When you clip on the leash? Scatter a few treats on the floor and while she eats, clip on the leash. And separately, work on stay training exercises. Puppy sit. Gets a treat. you move the leash 4" towards her, feed a treat, then stand back up straight. move the leash 6" to her, feed a treat, stand back up, move a leash 8" to her...then back up. And work up to being able to clip on the leash.
- Feed ALL MEALS through food dispensing toys (kong wobbler, kibble nibble, etc) or through training.
- With the table tops, keep things OFF...all it takes is puppy getting something once or twice and you double your work. Keep your puppy out of the table rooms with gates. Take your puppy in those areas, on leash, for training. Practice down stays, or have your puppy on leash and chewing a stuffed-frozen kong on a dog bed. When puppy is almost done, take the kong, give a treat, and lead her out of the room. We want those rooms to be associated wtih quiet time, not foraging!


----------



## NatnHoney (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had Honey for 4 weeks now (she's 12 weeks old) and she already knows all the basic commands. Puppies are a lot smarter than you think and are normally very food orientated, so treats are the best way to teach in my opinion. Use a small treat every time or break a bigger treat into tiny pieces. I trained Honey in the bathroom where it was quiet, away from any distractions. Praise with a happy voice and discipline with a stern voice (but don't shout at her). 
Don't forget even if she doesn't quite get the hang of it straight away don't be frustrated with her as she will pick up on this through your vibes. Scrap the training for that moment and play with her with toys or whatever.
Honey still bites occasionally but i just tell her 'No Biting' and totally ignore her and she absolutely hates that so it's starting to work gradually.
Just remember don't let her know she can control you, you're the one that has to be in control. 
It takes a lot of patience, but don't give in. When you see all the hard working paying off you will be so proud of yourself and your pup!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

*
1. She jumps up on people and when I tell her "Down" she looks at me like I'm stupid *
Shellie was really bad at this when I first got her. I taught her the sit command and gave her a treat when she was sitting. It really helps. Also as others have suggested have whomever she is jumping up on turn around.

*2. She stands up and tries to take food off the kitchen table (I want to teach her to go to her kennel when we are eating kinda like "go lay down" but how do I teach her to do that?!)*
For now I would put her in her kennel with the door shut while you are eating, then once she gets better trained then you can teach her a go to her 'spot' or 'kennel'.


*4. And then since she's a puppy of course she's teething, which means she wants to bite EVERYTHING, including my ankles and hands. Which obviously isn't okay and I try to play with her when starts that up but if i played with her every-time she did it I'd never have time to eat or sleep, let a lone raise my baby or (god forbid!) clean. So how do I make her stop before she accidentally hurts somebody?

*Shellie is/was VERY extremely mouthy would put your hand in her mouth as well as people she met, she would mouth. I would give her a loofah dog or something else to hold in her mouth and that helped. Making a "Yiping" noise when she bites much like a littermate would helps a lot too, as it lets them know that hurts.

A book that was INVALUABLE to Shellie and I when I was training her was







"The Power of Positive Dog Training" by Pat Miller I still refer to this book. Teaching a "leave it" command will be helpful as well.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been reading this with interest, one thing I didn't see mentioned in regards to the 'getting food off the kitchen table', are you giving your puppy human food at all? She may associate that it's ok to go after that food since she has had a taste of it already. 

My 10 week old doesn't even look at us when we are eating (same as my cats, purebred Maine *****), we have never fed them off our plate so they don't know to even come over when we are eating. 

Just a thought here.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I've been reading this with interest, one thing I didn't see mentioned in regards to the 'getting food off the kitchen table', are you giving your puppy human food at all? She may associate that it's ok to go after that food since she has had a taste of it already.


It's very appropriate to feed dog "human food" in training sessions as training treats. That does not inherently teach dogs to take food off counters (it just smells good!). 

But you are correct, if you feed your dog while you are eating, your dog will learn to be attentive to you when you are eating. 

I sometimes encourage this in households with small kids...we teach the dogs to lie down and stare at people with food. The dog cannot easily jump up and snag food if he is lying down.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there really no way you can take a class or find a trainer to help you? So much of learning to help your pup become an enjoyable companion is learning how to teach behaviors consistently. It is just so hard to explain in books and on short internet explanations. Even a video might be more helpful but at the moment I can't think of a basic comprehensive beginner learning tool.
The best I can do is suggest you consider getting some help and stay patient and persistent. Wishing you and your pup the best!


----------



## Goldens2 (Apr 4, 2011)

These were great training tips. We are raising our 1st puppy for a service organization, and have used these methods. These methods are used at both of the training clubs we take her to. Thank you the advice.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Consistency!!!! use the same command each time and use treats with all your commands. also Patience!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So many great ideas have been posted here already, so I'm not going to try and add anything. I just want to say, all the things your puppy is doing is normal at this age. You're not doing anything wrong nor is she a 'bad puppy'.


----------

